# Combined posts



## m4r35n357 (Sep 11, 2021)

Is it me, or is this forum combining sequential posts into one?


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 11, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> Is it me, or is this forum combining sequential posts into one?


The mods do (occasionally?) combine sequential posts in a thread by the same member. I don't know what the "regulations" about such matters are, perhaps a PM to say Squint-eyed Southerner or Erestor Arcamen would be helpful.


----------



## m4r35n357 (Sep 11, 2021)

Heh, well maybe @Erestor Arcamen might like to comment on whether his reaction to the combined post is OK 

Basically, two people liked one separate post each, now they both like the _combined_ post!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 11, 2021)

Which posts are you referring to? I haven't combined any lately.

Though I am about to move this thread to the right forum. 😀


----------



## m4r35n357 (Sep 11, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Which posts are you referring to? I haven't combined any lately.
> 
> Though I am about to move this thread to the right forum. 😀


Where should it be? This is the place when you don't know where to put stuff isn't it? 

BTW the combined post is here.

@Erestor Arcamen liked my response to @Elthir 
@TheManInTheMoon liked my response to his question


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 11, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> This is the place when you don't know where to put stuff isn't it?


It is -- but that doesn't mean _we_* don't. 😁

* "We" being the Great and Powerful Mods (Chortle) 😂


----------



## Elthir (Sep 11, 2021)

I thought two posts in a row by the same person were automatically combined by an unseen, unknowable force.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 11, 2021)

That's what I thought anyway.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 11, 2021)

Not sure about three though.

Oops. Here comes Ando with that "I'm about to ban you" look!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 11, 2021)

It's true.

But sometimes, I just feel like being contrary.

UUF


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 12, 2021)

There seems to be a special ruling (dispensation?) for the "Coronavirus Songs & Jokes" thread.
Including today's post, the last

*NINE* (neun, neuf, nueve, ku, 9, IX, ...)

posts have all been from Squint-eyed Southerner!!!

Or maybe the mods are just allowed to misbehave more than we peons ... 🤪


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 12, 2021)

Well, if no one else is going to post any. . .


----------

